# Beleuchtung, aber muss klein sein. Wo gibts ?



## JesperMP (7 Juni 2022)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine kleine Maschine, welche ich mit innen-Beleuchtung ausstatten will.
Problem ist dass die Platz ist zu wenig für eine Leuchtstreife wie Banner WLS28-2XW145DX (https://www.bannerengineering.com/de/de/products/part.87954.html).
Ich finde jede Menge LED Spots, aber keine richtig industriell geeignet.

Was ich will:
Ungf. 30mm x 30mm x 20 mm., bin aber fleksibel
Ungf. 100 lm pro LED spot
Für 24V
Eingekapselt minimum IP40.
Stecker oder feste Kabel (keine einzel-Ader, und keine Lötkolbe benötigt).
Befestigt mit Magneten oder angeschraubt direkt auf eine Oberfläche.

Idéen ?


----------



## M-Ott (7 Juni 2022)

Waldmann - Engineers of Light - HEAD LED
					

HEAD LED erhellt das Herzstück jeder Maschine: den Arbeitsbereich. Denn dieser verdient ein besonderes Spotlight – die kleinste Leuchte, die Waldmann zu bieten hat. Die HEAD LED findet dank ihrer Dimensionen selbst im nahen Fertigungsumfeld immer Platz und erzeugt durch eine durchdachte, von...



					www.waldmann.com


----------



## JesperMP (7 Juni 2022)

Nicht schlecht.
Das Kabel kommt leider auf die Rückenseite in das Gehäuse. Dann muss ich eine Durchfükrung für dies machen, und das geht leider nicht.
Das Kabel muss auf dieselbe Seite sein wo das Gehäuse aufgebohrt ist.
Ich habe die Webseite durchgeschaut um zu sehen ob es etwas gibts der meine Anforderungen deckt, leider nicht.
Danke für deine Mühe !


----------



## Matze001 (7 Juni 2022)

MBJ 
SBL-0110 Serie​
Ist aber leider auch der Stecker nach hinten.
Was für Stückzahlen brauchst Du denn? Ggf. kann man ab einer gewissen Menge bei einem flexiblen Anbieter ein bisschen Sonder machen.
(Auch wenn man dies vermeiden sollte)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Plan_B (7 Juni 2022)

Dann werfe ich mal 





						ipf electronic
					






					www.ipf-electronic.de
				




in den Ring.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Juni 2022)

@Matze001, eine dünne 100 mm lange Streife wie dein Vorschlag wäre auch ein Möglichkeit. Die von Banner mit 180 mm ist zu lang.
Ja, die Stecker hinten ist leider ein Dealbreaker.
Ich brauche ungf. 100 Stück pro Jahr.

@Plan_B, Wenn ich den Bild sah dachte ich, das ists. Leider ist es mit 40 x 40 x 65 mm etwas zu gross.


----------



## Plan_B (7 Juni 2022)

Die 65 kommen duch den Halter und den Stecker. Eine Maßskizze ist verfügbar.
IPF hat aber ein breites Sortiment an Maschinenleuchten. Blätter mal durch.


----------



## Plan_B (7 Juni 2022)

__





						ipf electronic
					






					www.ipf-electronic.de
				




bischen grösser als die sbl...

Und die https://schrempp-electronic.de/produkt/ml-3-f-ml-3-r/


----------



## JesperMP (7 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe es gerade angeschaut. Ja, dies wäre eine Lösung. Es ist länger, aber dünner. Kürzer als die Banner, und dicht an die Wand. Das gefällt mir.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Juni 2022)

Und noch kürzer:





						ipf electronic
					






					www.ipf-electronic.de


----------



## roboticBeet (7 Juni 2022)

Alternativ sowas: https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/DV1000

Gibt es auch in unterschiedlichen Längen.


----------



## Plan_B (7 Juni 2022)

> ApplikationSignalisierung von Maschinenzuständen


----------



## roboticBeet (7 Juni 2022)

Ist auch für die Anlagenbeleuchtung gedacht. Steht etwas weiter unten in den technischen Daten. Die Lebensdauer ist aber "nur" mit 30.000h angegeben.
Persönlich habe ich damit aber noch keine Erfahrung gemacht. Für die Beleuchtung haben wir mehr Platz in den Maschinen und für eine stylische Signalisierung kann man ergänzend zur Signalsäule auch einen LED-Strip mit Neopixel o. ä. nehmen.


----------



## JesperMP (8 Juni 2022)

Unten ein Bild von die Aufgabe. 
Man kann das Innenraum durch eine Glastür beobachten. Das grüne Areal ist was beleuchtet werden muss. Die senkrechte Balken sind Stützen die auf die Seiten sind.

Ich hatte gedacht dass ich kleine Lampen wie A oder B wollte, aber diese Leuchte von IPF Electronic passt auf die Stützbalken, und wenn sie auf die innere Seite bei C plaziert sind, dann leuchten sie nach die Innenseite und nicht ins Auge. Es ist perfekt. 




__





						ipf electronic
					






					www.ipf-electronic.de
				




Danke an alle für die Idéen


----------

